
Coinbase added Bitcoin Cash - will_brown
https://mobile.twitter.com/coinbase/status/943270201058922496?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
======
mohoff
This will increase the price of Bitcoin Cash further.

I feel like Bitcoin Cash is very unpopular in online forums (HN, reddit) but
its value increases still... any explanation?

~~~
drunkenmeister
Why is it unpopular?

------
sgwealti
Look at the price!

~~~
lurker78
dropped back to normal level, some people made some money....

~~~
lttlrck
Anyone that knew when coinbase we’re adding could have done very well.

~~~
lttlrck
Oh look...

[http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-42425857](http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-42425857)

